# Daylight Savings



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 29, 2004)

Does anyone else object to the government fiddling with the twenty-four day -- and on the Lord's Day at that? I must admit I enjoy gaining an hour this weekend, but I detest losing an hour in the spring. I understand the reasons why they do it, but it doesn't make the process any less unpleasant.


----------



## dkicklig (Oct 29, 2004)

Here's an interesting site that gives a complete explanation and history.
http://webexhibits.org/daylightsaving/index.html


----------



## turmeric (Oct 29, 2004)

Actually, they are putting it back to the correct time. They should leave it alone after this. Doesn't the book of Daniel have something in it about the "little horn" thinking to change times & seasons? Where's my "can of worms" emoticom?


----------



## govols (Oct 30, 2004)

BTW - It is Daylight Saving time just like it is Psalm and Revelation.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 22, 2005)

Daylight Savings Time is being extended


----------



## default (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't mind it. What I do mind is that the winter days are short making the drive home after dark. That's not too bad in and of itself, but you add a good snowfall and it's a bear! when you can't see due to falling snow, or worse yet the roads are slippery on a clear day and people don't realize it it causes for a lot of accidents! But WHY make the drive home at 5, when a lot of people are rushing home, even more dangerous?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Actually, they are putting it back to the correct time. They should leave it alone after this. Doesn't the book of Daniel have something in it about the "little horn" thinking to change times & seasons? Where's my "can of worms" emoticom?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 22, 2005)

Is that this weekend??


----------



## New wine skin (Jul 22, 2005)

With rising energy costs I doubt they get ride of day light savings. I must admit the extra hour is great, but as said earlier, in December its no fun to wake-up in the dark, go to work, then drive home in the dark.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 16, 2005)

Daylight Savings Time -- Indiana-Style


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 17, 2005)

I think sunrises should happen around 9 AM in the summer... and the rest is daylight time until right late in the PM!


----------



## SRoper (Sep 17, 2005)

"Daylight Savings Time -- Indiana-Style"

That's more of an issue with time zones rather than daylight saving (not "savings") time. The state should just redraw the time zones themselves after talking the requests from the counties into account. That's probably what will end up happening anyway.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 28, 2005)

Looking forward to "fall back"!


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't forget!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 29, 2005)

Ugh, I hate this. When it's dark at 5pm it depresses me.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## gwine (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Does anyone else object to the government fiddling with the twenty-four day -- and on the Lord's Day at that? I must admit I enjoy gaining an hour this weekend, but I detest losing an hour in the spring. I understand the reasons why they do it, but it doesn't make the process any less unpleasant.



Well, this upcoming Lord's Day will be 25 hours long. You should be happy about that.


----------



## Herald (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Does anyone else object to the government fiddling with the twenty-four day -- and on the Lord's Day at that? I must admit I enjoy gaining an hour this weekend, but I detest losing an hour in the spring. I understand the reasons why they do it, but it doesn't make the process any less unpleasant.



Why don't they institute daylight savings time on April 15th? Give us an extra hour to complete our taxes.


----------



## gwine (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Actually in the spring the day is only 23 hours long. Remember: spring ahead - fall back. Two AM in the morning jumps to 3 AM, so you lost a hour. Best you start your taxes on the day DST ends in the fall, while you still have time. Except this year, being the Lord's Day.

And For what it's worth, I'm from Indiana and I liked the fact that we never had to worry about changing our clocks (Fort Wayne and Kokomo.) That may not last forever, though.

[Edited on 10-29-2005 by gwine]

[Edited on 10-30-2005 by gwine]


----------



## Herald (Oct 29, 2005)

I always wondered about those folks who live right on the border between time zones. I mean, you could celebrate New Years twice. You can have one more hour of your birthday. If you fail to mail your taxes by 12:00 PM in one zip code, you could drive across the border.


----------



## gwine (Oct 29, 2005)

Back in the days when I watched television we had to deal with the 1 hour shift in showtimes. Lost out on the chance to watch some programs because now they were on 'too late', even though nothing had really changed.

Our local radio station, WOWO, used to announce the time during the summer as 7:34, 8:34 in Ohio and Michigan, since we were always EST and they were EDT. Ohio was only 15 miles away and Michigan was about 40. Even now when I call my mother I have to decide whether we are on the same time or not.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Ugh, I hate this. When it's dark at 5pm it depresses me.



Oh come on...the family couch cuddle can start earlier!!!


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 29, 2005)

> Why don't they institute daylight savings time on April 15th? Give us an extra hour to complete our taxes.



 


Seriously though, I hate them messing with the time 2x a year. I wish they'd leave it alone.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



We take care of 13 teen age girls....no couch that big!


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 31, 2006)

Indiana to spring forward as one 
By Theodore Kim, USA TODAY
March 30, 2006

INDIANAPOLIS "” Many Indiana residents will do something this weekend they haven't done in decades: change their clocks.

More than 30 years after most of Indiana decided that it would stay on Eastern Standard Time year round, all Hoosier clocks will follow most of the rest of the nation and spring forward one hour for daylight-saving time.

That will leave Arizona and Hawaii as the only states that do not observe daylight-saving time.

The vast majority of Indiana's 92 counties will switch to Eastern Daylight Time, while a handful of communities in northwest and southwest Indiana will operate on Central Daylight Time.

The historic clock change "” an annual ritual elsewhere that officially comes at 2 a.m. the first Sunday in April "” has evoked images in Indiana of Y2K revisited: Businesses are prepping for possible computer glitches; TV schedules are being tweaked; T-ball leagues are expanding because of the added evening daylight. Even the start time of the sacred Indianapolis 500 auto race has been pushed back this year (from noon to 1 p.m.) to accommodate the daylight change.

Indiana towns bordering other states, meanwhile, are celebrating the end of a haze of confusion. 

"With the new setup, we're a happy people," said Pete Olson, city manager for Union City, Ind., a community on the Ohio border that for years has observed both Eastern Standard and Daylight times.

Until this weekend, 10 western counties observed Central Standard Time in the winter and Central Daylight in the summer; five in the southeast observed Eastern Standard in winter and Eastern Daylight in summer; and the other 77 counties were on Eastern Standard but never observed daylight saving.

But that arrangement, most of which was adopted in 1971 as a compromise between Hoosiers who wanted to be in the Central Time Zone and those who wanted to be in the Eastern Time Zone, has stirred controversy.

Prodded by Republican Gov. Mitch Daniels and business leaders, who said the change would help end confusion that has hurt economic growth, the General Assembly approved the new scheme last year after bitter debate.


----------



## New wine skin (Mar 31, 2006)

Ahh, so we loose an hour sleep.. or for some of us, reading time... : ) 

thanks for the update oh knowledegable Googlenot


----------



## kceaster (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes, Virginia, Indiana has now joined the time changing fray.

Caused havoc in the IT community because we've been building our machines with the "Indiana East" time zone. Now that we have to change that, applications written specifically to this zone have stopped working in some places.

I'll be glad to move. Otherwise I have to get up real early to take my classes over the Internet at Greenville.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2007)

Daylight Savings Time Begins This Weekend (Mar. 7, 2007)


----------



## SRoper (Mar 7, 2007)

_Saving_, not _savings!_ We're not what you have in your bank account!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2007)

SRoper said:


> _Saving_, not _savings!_ We're not what you have in your bank account!



I was banking on somebody pointing that out!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 7, 2007)

[]

Why do they have to keep changing this on us? And allowing fewer exemptions at the same time?

Our illustrious government is turning us into a society of night persons. Aren't we just doing everything an hour later than we did 50+ years ago?

They should just go back to what used to be Standard Time and quit all these freaking mind games with the clock.

We now have 2 additional months of Daylight Time than we had a little over 20 years ago. So what is "Standard Time?" What a joke. Daylight time is standard now. Seriously, I don't even bother to reset my watch or mess with the clock in the car. 

I'm old enough to remember when we did spring ahead last Sunday in April and fall back last Sunday in September. It was nice. By the time the clocks went ahead you had plenty of daylight in the morning. By the time they went back, you got another 5 weeks of daylight in the morning. 

Supposedly one of the reasons for postponing fall-back was so kids would be safe on Oct 31.

Here in NC we have kids waiting for school buses at 6:30 in the morning. It's pitch dark most of the school year now at that hour. You call that safety?

Enough of this c***. Go back to Standard Time. Does it not make sense that in the long run we consume the same resources if "Daylight" becomes the standard, or we scrap Daylight (and the confusion that goes with it) altogether?
[/]


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 7, 2007)

Brother Jay! Preach it!

Oh... Wait a minute, I'm a Presbyterian. I'm not 'spose ta do that.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Mar 7, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> []
> Enough of this c***. Go back to Standard Time. Does it not make sense that in the long run we consume the same resources if "Daylight" becomes the standard, or we scrap Daylight (and the confusion that goes with it) altogether?
> [/]




It's all relative. You could live in Alaska, or Maine.



> LUBEC, Maine (AP) -- As the easternmost point in the United States, Lubec gets some of the earliest sunrises in America. But it also gets some of the most depressingly early sunsets, with the sun slipping below the horizon before 4 p.m. for weeks on end in early winter.
> 
> Which is why, after months of leaving work and eating dinner in dreary darkness, the people of Lubec are eagerly awaiting the earlier-than-usual arrival of daylight saving time this year.
> 
> ...



Meanwhile, in Grand Rapids, MI, (also in the Eastern US time zone) the sun will be rising at 8 am on March 11. And where the sun sets at 9:30 in the middle of summer.


----------



## Cacklewack (Mar 7, 2007)

DST is especially frustrating for those of us who work in the broadcast field. All of our radio equipment must be patched and prepared for the early switch-over on Sunday morning...and I must be at work, bright-eyed and bushy-tailed! 

Matt


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 7, 2007)

Andrew,

We don't have DST in Japan. You should move here.


----------

